# Galveston surf..1st time.



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My family is visiting friends in Galveston mid-July and we're staying right across the street from the surf near 61st Street. I've never fished Galveston and I'm planning on throwing artificials from one of those small jetties or maybe wading a bit. I don't really want to fish from the pier but will as a last resort.

Any information from you guys in the area that would improve my catching chances would be appreciated.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Watch the weather / wind speed and direction. swellinfo is a good page to monitor the surf. Bolivar has held some decent water but that can change quick. Surfside jetty at daybreak with small topwaters near the rocks, and later with spoons, or plastics rigged weedless bounced of the rocks, or DOA shrimp in near clear under a popping cork can produce. Bring lots of water and gatoraide; it's going to be a HOT summer.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I havent fished the rock groins much, but I know u can get solid fish that way. I prefer to drive the seawall looking for bird activity, then park and wade. Plastics, 51 mrs, and croaker all work well for trout there. I personally like the soft holographic swim baits for the gal surf, tsunami and storm make good ones. Dont overlook the pier, easy way to run big rodsor if the waters good throw artis at night under the lights. Cant go wrong with spec rigs or mrs that way. I like the pier at 91st better for trout...sometimes the best fish are on the shallowest lights, and the first 100 yards or so of the 61st pier is unlit rock groin. Good luck!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hi Jim -

Here is a little more info. I have had luck fishing the groins with live shrimp under popping cork and also letting DOA shrimp drift right up to the groin rocks and the trout will come up to take them.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=213433&highlight=groins


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Hi Jim -
> 
> Here is a little more info. I have had luck fishing the groins with live shrimp under popping cork and also letting DOA shrimp drift right up to the groin rocks and the trout will come up to take them.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=213433&highlight=groins


Thanks Ty,
I'm looking forward to it.


----------

